# Happy Canada Day !!



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2008)

Just want to take the time to wish all my friends north of the border a
HAPPY CANADA DAY !! I hope you all have a day off from work, with pay
of course, and have a great day.

Charles


----------



## Maestro (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, in fact I'm at work... But I'm being paid time and a half because it is holiday... So I'm working an 8 hours shift but I'm paid for 12... YAY !

Oh, and happy Canada Day !


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2008)

Have a great day guys!


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2008)

have a great canada day all you guys


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 1, 2008)

*Canada Day !* Drink loads of beer for me. I´ll do the same for you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Days my friends....!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Canada day.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Canada day, but even better, it's Free Agent day in the NHL.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2008)

Have a great day!!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 13, 2008)

I know it's rather late for this, but I just found this on YouTube and I thought I should share...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAsgaJkYxBg_


----------

